# 2010 dodge ram 1500 front coils to 2500? Does it fit?



## aminerva (Mar 4, 2018)

I have a 2010 dodge ram 1500, i just purchased a new Western HTS plow (475lbs). I installed leveling kit to the front 2.5inch.

So my front end still drops to 3-4 inch lower then rear end. 
I was trying to trouble shoot this issue

Can I put 2500 front coils on my 1500? I feel this would keep it from squatting. lol

Can anyone chime in here. I'm not concerned how much work needed. Just want to know if it was done b4 or as valid info on this situation.

I have tried

 Timbren DF15004B Suspension Enhancement System - (didn't work)
AIR LIFT front Air Spring Kit (plastic balloon inside coil) - (didn't work)
I know shocks don't help with this situation, but I have fox 2.0.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You add ballast yet?


----------



## aminerva (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes, I added 500lbs of salt on the back of pick up. drives fine, feels fine, does not look fine.

Any suggestions on how to keep the front end up like 2-3 inch. 

The only option im seeing is actually buying suspension lift kit. 
Should i buy the suspension lift 3-5 inches? 
Wouldn't that burn out the blade being too high?
I dont know, im rambling now. please help lol

2010 dodge ram 1500 5.9L Hemi quad


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I put 2500 shocks on my '99 1500 when I thought I was going to plow with it. I couldn't tell you if the 2010 models would fit though.

It only lifted the front about an inch, but it didn't sag as much with the plow. At least with mine, it will never sit as high as a 2500 because I believe the 2500 frame is actually taller.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

aminerva said:


> I have a 2010 dodge ram 1500, i just purchased a new Western HTS plow (475lbs). I installed leveling kit to the front 2.5inch.
> 
> So my front end still drops to 3-4 inch lower then rear end.
> I was trying to trouble shoot this issue
> ...


Wow just put an hts plow on a 04(I think) Dakota. Barely sags at all.


----------



## aminerva (Mar 4, 2018)

JMHconstruction- I did the same thing, I had a 99' dodge ram 1500 also with 300,000 miles on it. The 2010 is completely different. So my situation is still open for suggestion on toughening up my front end. What, Where, How, Why. 
Freshwater- metal to a tin can. built totally. I wish i had my 99 dodge ram 1500 back.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

aminerva said:


> I have a 2010 dodge ram 1500, i just purchased a new Western HTS plow (475lbs). I installed leveling kit to the front 2.5inch.
> 
> So my front end still drops to 3-4 inch lower then rear end.
> I was trying to trouble shoot this issue
> ...


 Your 1500 has independent front suspensions where a 2500 has a solid front axle, to completely different types of suspension. So no you can't put 2500 springs on a 1500


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Your 1500 has independent front suspensions where a 2500 has a solid front axle, to completely different types of suspension. So no you can't put 2500 springs on a 1500


BUFF hit it right on the head, two totally different front suspension systems. Your 1500 uses strut assemblies, a 2500 uses just plain coils. You could never install the 2500 coil on a 1500 strut.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

DieselSlug said:


> BUFF hit it right on the head, two totally different front suspension systems. Your 1500 uses strut assemblies, a 2500 uses just plain coils. You could never install the 2500 coil on a 1500 strut.


Where do you live? I'm selling mine
104,000 miles

Although you seem like a nice enough guy, so I won't let you buy my nightmare, I mean truck!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Where do you live? I'm selling mine
> 104,000 miles
> 
> Although you seem like a nice enough guy, so I won't let you buy my nightmare, I mean truck!


I actually have a 2016 Ram 1500 EcoDiesel and it's my 2nd favorite truck I've ever owned. The RAM trucks have come a LONG way in quality IMO starting in 2009.

Hope you can get it sold. 100k miles is considered lower these days!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

aminerva said:


> JMHconstruction- I did the same thing, I had a 99' dodge ram 1500 also with 300,000 miles on it. The 2010 is completely different. So my situation is still open for suggestion on toughening up my front end. What, Where, How, Why.
> Freshwater- metal to a tin can. built totally. I wish i had my 99 dodge ram 1500 back.


Understood...


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

OP,

I would assume the reason your Timbren kit doesn't work is because of the 2.5'' lift you installed. Usually Timbrens mount to the frame and limit the A-arm movement. If you have altered your ride height the Timbren needs to be altered. With your plow on does the Timbren rubber snub even touch?

I'm not 100% sure how you got the "balloon airbag" inside the coil if you have the coil/strut combo typically on the half ton platform? AFAIK Air Lift only makes them for the rear of our trucks (I have them).


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

DieselSlug said:


> OP,
> 
> I would assume the reason your Timbren kit doesn't work is because of the 2.5'' lift you installed. Usually Timbrens mount to the frame and limit the A-arm movement. If you have altered your ride height the Timbren needs to be altered. With your plow on does the Timbren rubber snub even touch?
> 
> I'm not 100% sure how you got the "balloon airbag" inside the coil if you have the coil/strut combo typically on the half ton platform? AFAIK Air Lift only makes them for the rear of our trucks (I have them).


To add to this timbren sells these wedge things to add to the timbrens when you have a lift.


----------



## aminerva (Mar 4, 2018)

Thank you all for your input very helpful. 
DieselSlug- Yes airlift balloon is for rears. didn't help much with my rear squatting. I replaced rear coils for HD coils, helped some with load squat. airlift didnt help


----------

